# The Four Mouse-kateers!



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

So, it's been a lot colder here these past few evenings and everyone has been in their fleece jammies to stay warm! :smile:

I found a lady in Canada online that makes custom size pj's for dogs of every size and she made these for us, so now I have four little "Mouse-kateers!" :wink:

They are really nicely made and they do a great job keeping them warm (I think they do look pretty darn cute in them too if I do say so myself :tongue

Hope you guys enjoy the pictures


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

A few more pictures...:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*goregous sight!*

Your yorkies are so so cute! :smile:They look wonderful! I am so so impressed with the web page you made. All the information wonderful! You are so talented with this! How absolutley pleasant and so nice to look at that web page. Loved it!! KUDOS to you and your gorgeous puppies! Thankyou for that sight wonderful!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I just LOVE the pictures. They are soooooooooooooo cute in their jammies. (And, out of them too!) :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They are adorable - I still like the nakie bath pics the best! Haha!

I also like that you've got Cloudstar stuff listed on your blog. My pups love their treats! Haven't found one yet they don't like from there - and I love their slogan ("Wag More Bark Less")!!!!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

wags said:


> Your yorkies are so so cute! :smile:They look wonderful! I am so so impressed with the web page you made. All the information wonderful! You are so talented with this! How absolutley pleasant and so nice to look at that web page. Loved it!! KUDOS to you and your gorgeous puppies! Thankyou for that sight wonderful!:smile:


Aw, thanks! I'm glad you like their page, and thanks for the compliments but it's really easy to do...trust me, if I can do it, ANYONE can


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I just LOVE the pictures. They are soooooooooooooo cute in their jammies. (And, out of them too!) :biggrin:


Thanks!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

TippysMom said:


> They are adorable - I still like the nakie bath pics the best! Haha!
> 
> I also like that you've got Cloudstar stuff listed on your blog. My pups love their treats! Haven't found one yet they don't like from there - and I love their slogan ("Wag More Bark Less")!!!!


You mean my little sopping wet balls of fur? 

Cloudstar is awesome! They make some great treats!! I also like to use their shampoo sometimes just for a different kind of shampoo to use, their lavender one smells so nice!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovemymunchkins said:


> You mean my little sopping wet balls of fur?
> 
> Cloudstar is awesome! They make some great treats!! I also like to use their shampoo sometimes just for a different kind of shampoo to use, their lavender one smells so nice!


We love their treats (I should say Mac, Maggie, and visitors love thier treats)! We also use the Buddy Splash - Lavender, helps to de-tangle and smells nice between baths.


----------

